# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  برنامج ذكي يكشف التجميع والتصريف>>  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رمز

برنامج يكشف التجميع والتصريف. 
ويشمل البرنامج على عدد مهم من أداوت التداول والتحليل المتخصصة للمتداول
والمستثمر وبالإضافة لهذا 
ما يميز البرنامج هي الإنذارات المسبقة اللي نسبة نجاحها لا تصدق 
إنذارات التجميع: تظهر هذه الإشارات عندما يرصد البرنامج عمليات تجميع خفية على السهم (أكثر دقة بالأسواق الصاعدة - لا تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار بالأسهم الهابطة) 
إنذارات التصريف: تظهر عندما يرصد البرنامج عمليات بيع وتصريف خفية على السهم (أكثر دقة بالأسوق الهابطة - لا تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار بالأسهم الصاعدة) 
إنذارات المرشد: ترصد نقاط الإرتداد العالية الإحتمال 
إنذارات التراجع: تظهر عند نقاط ارتداد فيبو 50%
إنذارات القناة المفتحة: عندما يلامس السهم أحد قيعان القناة الصاعدة
وهناك بعض الإنذارات الأخرى أيضاً  وأحلى مافي البرنامج أنه يجلب بيانات الأسعار من جميع  الأسواق الخليجية والعربية وأغلب الأسواق العالمية  وبعد يغطي أسواق العملات والمعادن والنفط وغيرها 
ويحتوي طبعا شارت إحترافي تظهر عليه الإنذارات والمؤشرات.
والبيانات مباشرة LIVE لأسواق الإمارات، يعني مافي تحميل وربط وتحديث بعد الآن.  
وبعض الخواص الجميلة الأخرى هي أداة المحلل التي تبحث من خلالها بأي سوق أو قائمة مراقبة على الأسهم 
بإختيار شروط فنية مسبقة أو بالإنذارات المسبقة لتجد الأسهم التي تحقق شروطك
يعني مثلا تقدر تحدد أنك تريد تبحث عن كل الأسهم التي حدثت عليها عمليات تجميع بالسواق السعودي بالكامل والبرنامج بيحدد تلك الأسهم ويعطيك النتائج وبعد ذلك مثلا تقدر تفتح الشارت وتشوف الإشارات
وتقدر بعد اتصمم مؤشراتك الخاصة والبحث عن الأسهم التي تحقق شروط مؤشرك يعني أدوات يستخدمها مدراء محافظ
طبعاً البرنامج مدعم بالأدوات الرائعة وسأترككم تكتشفونها بنفسكم وتشوفون الإنذارات اللي أعطاها البرنامج سابقا 
وأنا شخصياً استخدم البرنامج منذ حوالي سنة وقت بداية الهبوط وواضح على البرنامج عمليات التصريف على بعض الأسهم بتلك الفترة وحتى الآن. 
وهذا رابط صفحة تحميل البرنامج والإشتراك 14 يوم تجريبي مجاناً http://www.mdsnews.ae/freetrial.asp 
وهذا رابط الموقع www.MDSnews.ae 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله 
منقوووووووووووول

----------


## باوند

ياسلام عليك يارمز مبدع كعادتك 
حجرب البرنامج لكن ماهي الطريقة لربط اسعار العملات به

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي علي هذا البرنامج , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## رمز

> ياسلام عليك يارمز مبدع كعادتك 
> حجرب البرنامج لكن ماهي الطريقة لربط اسعار العملات به

  
حياك   
أنا نقلت الموضوع من منتدى     :012:  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: 
وما أعرف التفاصيل 
ننتظر الخبراء.

----------


## رمز

> مشكور أخي علي هذا البرنامج , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
مشكور  على مرورك    :012:   :Yawn:

----------

